# Art > Personal Art >  Paintings by me

## fudgetusk

https://pre00.deviantart.net/4459/th..._albatrash.jpg

Street of Nothing.

https://orig00.deviantart.net/4700/f..._albatrash.jpg

The Chair.

----------


## tonywalt

I like the sharp edge of your work

----------


## fudgetusk

Yes? Thanks. I wonder what it means.  :Wink:  The dream carries on...

----------


## Pensive

Very provocative. I like!

----------

